
The Loop Extrusion Model of DNA - cedricr
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/theres-a-mystery-machine-that-sculpts-the-human-genome/411199/?single_page=true
======
yread
This is great work. If you're interested in this check out this very low-
barrier video [1] for a paper published (not even a month ago) by a group in
our institute. It describes interesting techniques that they've used.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k5pvkCwub4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k5pvkCwub4)

------
dang
We changed the baity title to a representative phrase from the article. If
anyone can suggest a better (more accurate and neutral) title, we can change
it again.

~~~
msandford
DNA folding and adhesion governed by certain base pair sequence motifs and the
CTCF protein

EDIT: It's not a great title but I don't have access to the full article
([http://www.cell.com/cell/abstract/S0092-8674%2814%2901497-4](http://www.cell.com/cell/abstract/S0092-8674%2814%2901497-4))
so I can't tell what the particular sequences are.

